# paintless dent removal lights



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hey guys im new to forum and like what im reading seems to be a lot of good advice on here. Anyway my dilema is pdr lights looking for a decent light as i have just got a few bonnet tools to get me going as well as tim olson dvds i tried my hand at making my own flourescent light with wings to create shadow along with strip down the bulb didnt turn out great though. So im now thinking of getting a sealey ml36230 floorlight and creating my own stripes on it and taking the light unit off the floor workstand it comes on and securing it on a camera tripod stand i have and using that would rather not pay the 200 quid for a ultra or pdr pro solutions light at the moment. I defo prefer the stripes on my light tho. As tony said theyrrr grreat lol. Thanks n advance ppz.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just use flourescent lights on a camera tripod. Light and easy to menuovuer. I hate having the strips on my lights 1/ you might be working outside where it's that bright you won't actually need the lights 2/ having to constantly menuovuer the light or your own position to get the correct reflection can be time consuming
I much prefer having a board with the strips on a flexible arm and with a suction cup on the end. You can pick these up pretty cheap on flebay


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks for reply mate! I have a camera stand with a 2 ft long t5 flo light atm with a narrow strip running down the bulb. Problem being with only one stripe im finding it very awkward 2 find the tip of my tool. 3 stripes min is what im after. Tottaly agree with u on the whole moving around situation when doin pdr outside big and bulky and no power supply. So would be looking into the ultra LED/striped line board when i feel my skill is up to par and im going to work on customer cars. But for the mo im going bk 2 college n 2wks and be becoming a hermit over winter to get up to par ( or close) lol so dont mind having a bulky light etc tho saying that id much prefer to work with same light/board throughout! U use a reflector board indoors? Cheers


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Why not use a board too, with the lines on it, then if you need it to light up place your flo tube behind it. I have a light board too but never use it apart from white panels....I do agree a long flo tube is great for most repairs but a board is cheap and compact...


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks sadsy! So you just use a board then and when its cloudy or ur indoor you just place ur light behind it? Take it with a translucent board u put light behind it and a solid board u shine a light towards it?? Might just go down the reflector board route providing i can get a decent reflection indoors as 170 bux from dentrix is crazy money when u consider its only some led lights etc! U use a yellow board or white board! Heard lot of bad bout them powertec boards of ebay lol. Prob stick to pdr pro tools as i got my tools frm there and cant say any bad bout their qaulity


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you tried the pdr forum. There's for sale section on there might find what your looking for its free to join link below.

http://pdr-forum.co.uk/index.php?PHPSESSID=6e5ud9ltua2l0ko0uomjopogk2&action=forum


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks mate tried to register with them a ton of times but doesnt want me lol. Will keep me eyes open on flea bay for a good striped reflector board and just use my flo lite to create reflection thanks guys.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

pdrpaul said:


> thanks mate tried to register with them a ton of times but doesnt want me lol. Will keep me eyes open on flea bay for a good striped reflector board and just use my flo lite to create reflection thanks guys.


Had the same problem to, you just have to wait for them to varify your account. :thumb:


----------



## GH1 (May 6, 2013)

*Paintless dent repair*



pdrpaul said:


> hey guys im new to forum and like what im reading seems to be a lot of good advice on here. Anyway my dilema is pdr lights looking for a decent light as i have just got a few bonnet tools to get me going as well as tim olson dvds i tried my hand at making my own flourescent light with wings to create shadow along with strip down the bulb didnt turn out great though. So im now thinking of getting a sealey ml36230 floorlight and creating my own stripes on it and taking the light unit off the floor workstand it comes on and securing it on a camera tripod stand i have and using that would rather not pay the 200 quid for a ultra or pdr pro solutions light at the moment. I defo prefer the stripes on my light tho. As tony said theyrrr grreat lol. Thanks n advance ppz.


I use a line board , but also have to say the pro pdr solutions led light is well worth the money especially indoors or on dull days :thumb: cheers Dents-B-Gone ( Manchester ) www.car-dent-repairs.co.uk


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

haha hi Gary how u doing mate! its Paul from ur fb page was asking for your advice a while back, finally got a proper light ultra dent led. very good and seems similar to your light.


----------

